# Adjustment Brush: Lost "Show Selected Mask Overlay"



## Luvntravln (Jul 31, 2013)

I have lost the checkbox, and the "O" key is not working! What have I accidentally turned off? I have the latest version of LR5 installed.

When I paint on a mask and cycle the "O" it simply makes the mask lighter and darker; it does not turn off the mask.


----------



## Mark Sirota (Jul 31, 2013)

Is your toolbar visible? Press T if it isn't. That's where the checkbox lives.

I can't explain the bit about the O key not working.


----------



## Luvntravln (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi Mark, we are moving forward!

"T" solved the checkbox problem.

However, when I either uncheck or use the "O" key, the mask does not disappear completely; there is still a vestige of the mask color showing.

Thoughts?   Thanks!


----------



## Mark Sirota (Jul 31, 2013)

Could you post a screenshot, preferably showing both the mask area and the brush settings?


----------



## Luvntravln (Jul 31, 2013)

Yes, shortly, and thanks for your assistance!


----------



## Luvntravln (Jul 31, 2013)

Here are three files: Start, ON, OFF


----------



## Mark Sirota (Jul 31, 2013)

The reason the red remains with the overlay off is that you're painting red.  See the red box at the bottom of the brush tool, next to "Color"? Click that, then drag the saturation to zero to turn it off (you should then see an X in the box).


----------



## Luvntravln (Jul 31, 2013)

Thank you!!!!!

Thank you very much; really appreciated!!


----------

